# Ultrasonic Cleaning?



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

Once again I'm not entirely sure where this topic belongs 

I replaced my lab's ultrasonic cleaner today (i'm a private practice dental tech) and brought home the old one. It actually works perfectly but we needed a bigger capacity.

I've thrown in just about every rusty, corroded tool I have around here, which not only cleaned the hell of them.. it's actually brought back the stainless finishes I never thought I'd see again.

I'm thinking about stripping down the guns and giving them the deepest cleaning they've ever had. Any objections?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just make sure you dry and oil it well when you're done!


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

oh man can you clean mine?!!?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

How much do those run, and can you readily purchase the media?

Sounds like a good all purpose cleaner/polisher...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Gunshop near me charges $35??? or so to disassemble, clean guns, and then re-assemble them. They do a VERY brisk business.

Lube well, and enjoy!

JW


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

*The Aftermath*

WOW!

Yeah it's amazing. :smt023

I just used hot water, Joe Blow (espresso machine cleaner), and turned the freak'n thing on. Stuck the entire frame in after everything was stripped and just watch particles of crap peeling off.

I really wish I had a camera.. when I get one I'll post some pics of the process. I keep my guns pretty freak'n clean, but wow.

Dried and lubed and it looks as good as when I bought it.

If anyone's interested in purchasing an ultrasonic cleaner I'll look into how you'd order one. I've never seen one outside of the dental field but I'm sure they're around. IF NOT I'll call Patterson Dental in the morning and see if a medical/dental license is required for an order.

Not really sure how much they are... but it might pay for itself in the long run.

I'm off to the range. :smt033

oh yeah.... Phoenicians: wanna have a cleaning party?!:smt082


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have used a fan that rattles and a plastic coffe can to shake parts clean


----------

